
Managing EU VAT with Stripe for a SaaS is not that hard - r_singh
https://blog.checklyhq.com/managing-eu-vat-with-stripe-for-saas-is-not-that-hard/
======
xcambar
> Might save you $50 a month or more. Thats two beers in San Francisco!

Good one :)

The article seems to be dated 2019. Did Stripe improve non-US VAT integrations
since then?

